# Selling Eldar and Wood Elves,



## vectsapprentice (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi guys. ive been going through my collections of models and decided that it is time to lose some of the models that i am less likely to use in the future, and hopefully get something to put towards my new army.
For sale i have a small eldar army, and a small wood elves army, made from the battleforce, a spellsinger and a wild rider I use as a noble.The eldar army consists of a Farseer and three warlocks, a wraithlord, a squad of 10 Guardians and their platform, 8 Dire Avengers and a squad of 5 Rangers.
The models are in various states of painted, although all are assembled.
If anyone is interested I would be happy to answer any Q's/Post pictures.
Thank

Sorry, this sale is now closed as the models have all been purchased.


----------

